# Your picnic basket is a little safer….



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Just got this feller Friday night.
Was a much tougher hunt than I thought.
I always believed a guy could just throw out a bucket of doughnuts, wait a few days, and then easily notch your tag.
Nope, for me at least.
17 days of watching/sitting, packing in new bait, and trying to figure out what to do.
He actually trained me to bring him food, some nights staying up to ten hours and eating everything I brought him and his buddies.
Then Friday night he made the mistake of coming to get a free meal 20 minutes before dark.
I was ready and one shot later he was taking a dirt nap about 40 yards from the bait pile.
The highlight:
That morning when putting out bait I switched the camera to video.
I waited for him to eat out of the pile in front of the camera and the kill shot was captured by my game camera.
Awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun! Congratulation!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic Bear!! That's one big Punkin for sure. Congrats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the great bear!!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

congrats. great job


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice Bear. What unit?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanna see that video! 

Great bear.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Range Creek.
I can’t figure out how to post a video on here?
What is the trick?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MrShane said:


> Range Creek.
> I can’t figure out how to post a video on here?
> What is the trick?


You have to post it on YouTube or another hosting site and then link to it on here.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Stud Bear!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Critter said:


> You have to post it on YouTube or another hosting site and then link to it on here.


Critter,
I am an old retired guy and don’t know how to perform such witchcraft, it is a miracle I can even post on this forum…..
Would you be able to post it if I sent it to you?
It is only a 10 second clip off of a cheap trail cam.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to help but right now I only have my phone while I am up here on the Manti for the muzzle loader hunt.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great Bruin !!
And yes, they can be a lot of work to hunt for sure.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Critter said:


> I'd like to help but right now I only have my phone while I am up here on the Manti for the muzzle loader hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Go kill a big buck and we will figure it out after you wash the blood from your hands.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic bear! Yeah, I always get a laugh outnofnthe guys who says that bear baiting is "easy" and not sporting. It certainly isn't easy from a physical standpoint. A smart old bear isn't going to give himself up too easily either. Still waiting for my first bear.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Fatty Bear! I still haven’t filled my tag yet this year. Very tough animal to find when you actually are gripping a tag. Tried down in Payson for a week and out by Soapstone with a huge nothing-burger so far. Now I gotta get out and search some more but I can’t bait so that’ll make it that much tougher. Great Bear!!!!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I can’t even imagine trying my hunt without bait.
Idaho sure makes it look easy with bait in a barrel the bears can’t clean up during the night.
If I could of had my bait in a drum, capped it each night and opened it every morning, I could have probably tagged out on opening day.
I had bears staying on my bait up to 10 hours during the night and not leaving a crumb.
Then they would disappear for a few days until bait was replaced then another 1-3 days for them to find it again.
Long days sitting on the ground waiting for them to come back, only to find pics of them feeding nocturnal.
Edit:
I forgot to mention the video clip of the kill shot has my bear doing the ‘ouch, that hurt!’ dance and smashing into my camera.
Ruined my $16 Walmart Special Tasco camera but fortunately the SD card survived.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MrShane's video








Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Critter,
You are an IT genius!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool !!


----------

